# Fortnite Battle Royale PC Grafik-Fehler?



## al3xboy (19. März 2018)

Ich habe im Moment ein sehr groÃŸes Problem. Das passiert mir inzwischen jede Runde vor allem wenn diese lÃ¤nger sind. Ich habe ein Video auf YouTube hochgeladen wo man das sehen kann. Dadurch wird das Spiel leider unspielbar da man vor allem im Nahkampf mit den Shotguns nur noch schwarzes sieht und den Gegner nicht mehr sehen kann. Fast alles wird irgendwie komisch schwarz angezeigt was normalerweise blau ist. Jedoch nur im Spiel selber. Das HUD bleibt wie im Video zu sehen davon unbetroffen. Wenn man ins Sniper-Visier guckt und wieder rausgeht sieht an der Seite alles normal aus nur das wo eben das Visier war sieht es anders aus. Sobald ich dann die Kamera bewege wird der Rest auch von diesem seltsamen Effekt betroffen. Ich habe leider noch keinen richtigen Support fÃ¼r sowas gefunden oder Ã¼berhaupt einen Support wo ich Probleme melden kann. Ich spiele das Spiel jetzt schon seit drei Tagen und bis vor ca. einer Stunde ging alles noch ganz normal. Ich verwende in meinen PC eine GTX 1080, I7 7700K und 16GB DDR4 RAM. An sich lÃ¤uft mein PC ohne Probleme, ein anderes Spiel habe ich bis jetzt aber noch nicht getestet. AuÃŸerdem habe ich bis jetzt noch niemanden auf YouTube gefunden der das selbe Problem hat.

Das Video:  YouTube

Falls der Link nicht verfÃ¼gbar sein sollte auf dem YouTube-Kanal "al3xboy" gucken.

Der Grafikfehler ist nach 30 Sekunden zu sehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (19. März 2018)

Das sieht ... seltsam aus.
Hast du den Treiber aktualisiert und tritt das Problem nur in Fortnite auf? Wirklich andere Gründe fallen mir für dieses Verhalten nicht ein -> außer ein verbuggtes Spiel .


----------

